# Dr. August Koenigs Hamburger Tropfen



## walkingstick (Feb 3, 2006)

I picked up a bottle for a buck and wanted some information about it.  The description is as follows.

 DR. AUGUST KOENIGS/HAMBURGER/TROPFEN
 clear, round bottle 3 13/16" bim standard applied finish

 History, who is he, what is this stuff etc. ...


----------



## NewbieBottler (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a book which shows it circa 1894 but doesn't elaborate any further.


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 3, 2006)

Information I forgot ...

 cup mold, air venting "dots" on the shoulders almost exactly between the mold seam lines ... one on each side.  OK guru's, I would date it 1900 - 1910.  That is just the technical stuff... what about some history?


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's a picture.







 DR. AUGUST KOENIGS/HAMBURGER/TROPFEN Baldwin 1973:297; B&B Wilson 1971:54

 Dat's all I can find.


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 4, 2006)

A. Vogeler & Company
 Vogeler, Meyer & Company


 August Vogeler was born in Germany in 1819, and emigrated to the United States in his twenties. He built up a drug business in Baltimore and manufactured products such as *Dr. August Koenig's Hamburger Tropfen*. In 1873 he took over manufacture of *Dr. Bull's Cough Syrup * (not the Dr. Bull in Louisville.) His son, Charles,  was ambitious, and formed several partnerships for various purposes.

 Adolph Meyer emigrated from Germany in 1869 and became a friend and business associate of Charles Vogeler, August's son. Vogeler, Meyer & Company produced Dr. Bull's preparations from July 1, 1877 until shortly after the death of Charles.

 After Charles Vogeler's death in 1882 (his father lived until 1908), Meyer took over the company.


 As I find out more I will post it on this string for the next person who wants a bit 'o history about this common med bottle.


----------



## David E (Feb 6, 2006)

DR AUGUST KOENIGS
 HAMBURGER TROPFEN
 The "Dr. Koenig" line of medicinals, usually advertised in German
 were introducted by A. Vogeler & Co. Baltimore MD. in 1871.
 Stomache drops Adv. in 1871 & 1929-30.
 Aqua 3 3/4" x 7/8" diameter
 See BULL (Syrup). ST JABOTS (oil)

 Dave


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 6, 2006)

Thankee David!


----------

